# MAKING NEW VINES



## NorthernWinos (Aug 20, 2006)

Last fall I took some cuttings and grew them under fluorescent lights during the winter...see previous post..

http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1088

I cut them back this spring and set them out in the nursery part of the garden, they survived the drought with a bit of watering and are alive...I expect they will live through the coming winter....hope so anyway...

Here is a photo of 2 year old cuttings in a nursery row, there is also a 3 year old vine on the right that much to my surprise had some fruit on it this year....these plants have got to get moved to someplace next spring...









Here is another way to make new plants....Think it is called layering...let a sucker grow from the base of a desired vine...bury it...
leaving the tip exposed...






I always place rocks on the buried part, just to keep the vine underground and to mark it...

Voilà...a new plant grows from the tip...





This is the second year for this 'layered' vine...it can be severed from the main plant and moved, but think I will just leave it near it's mother plant.

This method also works with roses and shrubs...
Hope this has been helpful...


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice job with pictures! They all look healthy too! And after all the dry we've had.
Last night Bert mentioned he'd like to come over your some some Sunday to have a look at your vines.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 20, 2006)

Any Sunday is good, we are usually around looking silly.....
Everything is so neglected this year that it is kind of embarrassing to show stuff off, some things aren't as important as they use to be...




Maybe we could continue on to Two Fools Vineyard and look around and taste some wines....




Our garden club was suppose to go there this month for a tour, but the person in charge didn't get any reservations made yet... so, would like to go on our own...would like to see how their vines are survivng...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2006)

Fruit on second year, Awesome Most only produce on third year right?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 20, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Fruit on second year, Awesome Most only produce on third year right?



In the photo the plant on the right is a 3 year old cutting...some of those 2 year olds have a small cluster or two...these are a very hardy Concord type vine, some are Valiant and some are Beta...lost the tags there so don't know one from the other....and this year no diseases to show up on the Valiant....so will probably not relocate those plants into the permanent row...will find a fence someplace to put them...


----------

